# 6700k auf Z270 Mainboard?



## ecpwr (3. Januar 2017)

Hallo Leute, 

auch wenn die Frage vielleicht doof klingt, ist es möglich eine Skylake 6700k CPU auf einem Z270 Mainboard laufen zu lassen?
Generell passt ja der Sockel etc. 


Gruß Max


----------



## Nconstract (3. Januar 2017)

Ja es ist möglich, wie im Pcgh Artikel geschrieben "Ebenso können Skylake-CPUs auf den neuen Platinen betrieben werden".


----------



## Absynthe (3. Januar 2017)

Welche Vorteile würde es einem denn überhaupt bringen, einen 6700K auf einem Z270 Board laufen zu lassen ? Da ein Kumpel aufrüsten will dachte ich daran ihm mein Maximus 8 Ranger zu verkaufen und mir stattdessen ein Z270 Board (wahrscheinlich das Hero)  zu holen, nur bin ich mir der Vorteile im Moment noch nicht bewusst.


----------



## ecpwr (3. Januar 2017)

Meine Gelesen zu haben, dass die "EinsteigerOberklasse" MB von Asus bei dem Z270 auch zwei (!) M.2-Ports haben-

Das war mein Hintergrundgedanke. 
Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## InfoStudent (4. Januar 2017)

Oftmals mehr Anschlüsse, OC freudiger, neue Farbkombinationen trifft es wohl am ehesten.
Überlege ja auch das Asus Z170-A gegen ein ASrock extreme 4 Z270 auszutauschen


----------



## supermatze1994 (1. Februar 2017)

Was genau bedeutet OC freudiger? Mehr als 5%? 
Gibt es denn ein Z270 Board welches die "besten" OC Ergebnisse einfährt?

lg


----------



## markus1612 (1. Februar 2017)

OC ist nur in den seltensten Fällen vom Board abhängig, denn es limitiert eigentlich immer die CPU.
Es kann zwar sein, dass man für denselben Takt etwas weniger Spannung benötigt, aber dafür mehr Geld auszugeben lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## T4buk (21. Februar 2017)

I7 6700K ist nicht so heiss wie 7700 und im bereich games ist gleich oder sogar besser als 7700!
was Z270 mehr bringt als sein vor genger Z170 ist mehr lanes nämlich 30 statt 26 beim z170.


----------



## markus1612 (22. Februar 2017)

T4buk schrieb:


> I7 6700K ist nicht so heiss wie 7700 und im bereich games ist gleich oder sogar besser als 7700!
> was Z270 mehr bringt als sein vor genger Z170 ist mehr lanes nämlich 30 statt 26 beim z170.



Bei Belastung aller Kerne taktet der 7700 genau wie der 6700K mit 4GHz, bei Belastung eines Kerns auf 4.2GHz.
Insofern ist der Unterschied marginal - bis nicht vorhanden und da der 7700 aber ein paar neue Funktionen bietet, sollte man schon den nehmen.

Es sind 20 (Z170) vs 24 (Z270) Lanes


----------



## IICARUS (12. Mai 2017)

markus1612 schrieb:


> OC ist nur in den seltensten Fällen vom Board abhängig, denn es limitiert eigentlich immer die CPU.


Es ist zwar richtig das es hauptsächlich auf die CPU ankommt, aber das Board macht hier auf Bezug der Spannung auch was aus.
Hab dies letztes Jahr selbst erfahren können, denn mein 6700k war zunächst auf einem MSI Tomahawk verbaut und für 4,5 GHz brauchte ich 1,252v und als ich mir dann das Asrock Z170 OCF holte brauche ich nur noch 1,200v für den selben Takt. Dadurch konnte ich auch weitaus höher übertakten da bezüglich der Spannung und der Temperatur wieder alles offen war. Wobei letztes Jahr das OCF Board ehe ein Geheimtipp war wenns um OC ging.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2017)

Du kaufst dir ein 300€ Board nur um 0,05 Volt zu sparen?


----------



## IICARUS (12. Mai 2017)

Kleine Korrektur... zu meiner Zeit waren es nur noch 250 Euro und ja... das war es mir Wert da ich auf OC ausgelegt war.
Hauptgrund war auch das MSI nur eine LLC Stufe mit beinhaltete und dies vor dem Kauf nicht ersichtlich war. Mit 5 Stufen die ich jetzt habe habe ich meine CPU bezüglich der Lastspannung besser ausloten können.
Manchmal hat es mit Preis/Leistung nichts zu tun, wenns um reine Hobby geht, das hatte meine Wasserkühlung auch nicht.

Natürlich hätte ich auch meine 4,5 GHz mit statt nur 1,200v auch mit 1,252v betreiben können, aber die 50mv haben in Sache Temperatur noch was ausgemacht und die LLC Stufen haben auch was ausgemacht das ich meine CPU bis zu 4,8 GHz übertakten konnte. Mit dem MSI war noch nicht mal 4,7 GHz stabil drin. Mit meiner Wasserkühlung kann ich jetzt sogar 4,9 GHz erreichen.

Es kam noch dazu das mein MSI defekt war und ich es ehe zur Garantie einsenden musste. Daher brauchte ich ehe ein Ersatz Board um nicht ohne mehrere Wochen da stehen zu müssen. Das MSI habe ich dann mit Neuware ausgetauscht bekommen und im Anschluss verkauft.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2017)

Ist ja auch OK.
Wenn dir das wichtig ist.
Ich hatte mal durch Zufall ermittelt, dass mein Prozessor in einem Rampage etwas weniger Spannung benötigt als im Strix. Aber deswegen würde ich mir kein 600€ Board kaufen, dass ist es mir schlicht nicht wert.
Abgesehen davon läuft die CPU eh mit 4GHz und nicht höher und dafür reichen 1,12 Volt des Strix völlig aus.
Mir ist es wichtig, dass die Kiste leise ist und das ist sie. Die 4GHz erreiche ich problemlos mit 400rpm bei den Radiatorlüftern. Das ist spitze.
Aber auch erst seit ich die Silent Wings 3 drauf hab. Hatte vorher Noctua und Noiseblocker gehabt und die sind nicht so gut. Die Silent Wings 3 laufen einfach in einer anderen Liga, muss man mal so direkt sagen.
Auch wenn die natürlich jetzt nicht die perfekten Radiatorlüfter sind, aber rein von der Laufruhe sind sie unerreicht.


----------



## IICARUS (12. Mai 2017)

Zu der Zeit hatte ich auch Heißhunger auf OC... heute habe ich mich auf 4,5 Ghz geeinigt... da wäre es mir im Grunde auch egal ob 50mv mehr oder weniger.
Naja... manchmal macht man verrückte Sachen wenns um Hobby geht.... 

Mir ging es ja nicht um Funktionalität, denn da hätte auch ein 100 Euro Board dazu ausgereicht.


----------



## InfoStudent (12. Mai 2017)

Ich will es ja so handhaben, dass ich erst bei einem CPU Limit übertakte, aber da dann richtig und kann es schon nachvollziehen, daher auch der Griff zum Z170 hero Alpha bei mir. Da wird mehr gehen als mit einem Einsteiger Z170.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2017)

Wenn du im CPU Limit bist, nützt dir Übertakten nichts mehr.
Dafür sind die CPUs heute schon zu stark am Limit.
Ein 7700k läuft mit 4,5GHz. Ob du nun auf 4,8GHz taktest, macht keinen Unterschied mehr. Die 300MHz mehr retten dich nicht mehr aus dem CPU Limit.
Das gleiche gilt für ein 6700k.
Da hilft dann nur noch aufrüsten auf mehr Kerne oder du musst damit leben, dass du im CPU Limit bist.


----------



## InfoStudent (13. Mai 2017)

wenn ich den 6700K von 4GHz auf 4,8GHz (traue ich ihm unter Wasser zu)takte, so sollte ich doch noch Leistung abrufen können?

Das sind 4x800MHz mehr, die sollen keinerlei Unterschied machen? Naja. Ich werde den 6700K weiterhin nutzen und in etwa 2 Jahren auf AMD Pinnacle wechseln mit 8 Kernen.
Dieses Jahr bringt das Upgrade GTX 770 ->Vega mehr. Dazu soll eine erweiterbare Wasserkühlung Einzug halten, fehlen aber noch zuviele Informationen seitens Vega um da genau zu planen.


----------



## teachmeluv (13. Mai 2017)

Die Frage, die man sich bei diesem Aufrüst-Wahn stellen muss, ist: was ist mein Ziel? 

Maximale Punkte bei 3DMark, um nahe an Platz 1 in der Weltrangliste zu kommen oder alle Spiele in 4k mit 60 FPS in annehmbarer Qualität genießen zu können? 

Klar bringen 100 oder 800 MHz jeweils mehr Leistung, ist doch einfache Mathematik. 

Aber: wofür? Wenn man eine Antwort darauf hat, machen. Muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2017)

InfoStudent schrieb:


> wenn ich den 6700K von 4GHz auf 4,8GHz (traue ich ihm unter Wasser zu)takte, so sollte ich doch noch Leistung abrufen können?
> 
> Das sind 4x800MHz mehr, die sollen keinerlei Unterschied machen? Naja. Ich werde den 6700K weiterhin nutzen und in etwa 2 Jahren auf AMD Pinnacle wechseln mit 8 Kernen.
> Dieses Jahr bringt das Upgrade GTX 770 ->Vega mehr. Dazu soll eine erweiterbare Wasserkühlung Einzug halten, fehlen aber noch zuviele Informationen seitens Vega um da genau zu planen.



4,8GHz?
Kannst du dir den finanziellen Aufwand vorstellen, den du dafür brauchst?
Das Geld kannst du lieber in eine neuere Plattform stecken.


----------



## Ralle@ (13. Mai 2017)

Mehr Kerne würde ich immer bevorzugen als eine bis ans Limit gepuschte CPU.
Ich kann es ja selbst nachtesten, mein Gaming Rechner hat einen I7 6850K der mit 4,5 GHZ läuft. Im HTPC ist ein undervolteter 6700K und wenn ich da jetzt die 1080 TI auf beiden Plattformen teste gewinnt immer der Hexa Core, selbst wenn dieser Stock läuft, da die min FPS mit den zusätzlichen Threads steigen und das Spielgefühl besser ist.

Wenn ich jetzt kaufen würde, müsste, möchte, dann mindestens eine 12 Thread CPU.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2017)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt kaufen würde, müsste, möchte, dann mindestens eine 12 Thread CPU.



Ich würde nichts mehr unter einen 8 Kerner kaufen.


----------



## InfoStudent (14. Mai 2017)

Stimmt schon. Aber was aufrüsten ist die Frage und bei mir bringt es nichts die GtX 770 weiter zu nutzen und den Prozessor zu tauschen.

Und Threshold. Warum ist der Aufwand so hoch? Das Mainboard dafür ist da (Hero Alpha) der Prozessor sollte es unter Wasser können und eine Custom-WaKü will ich sowieso verbauen.
Ich sehe den 6700K noch nicht am Limit zum Glück und ein Kompletttausch aller Komponenten ist mir dann doch zuviel.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2017)

Ist doch auch kein Problem.
Wenn du schon was liegen hast und nur eine Komponente brauchst, kannst du das machen.
Neu würde ich mir aber keinen Unterbau mit nur einem 4 Kerner drauf mehr kaufen.

Intel zieht ja jetzt Coffee Lake und Skylake X vor. Das machen sie nicht ohne Grund.
Kann also gut sein, dass du in 3 Monaten einen 6 Kerner mit SMt für den Preis des 4 Kerners mit SMT bei Intel kriegst.


----------



## InfoStudent (14. Mai 2017)

Klar, aber wie gesagt, Mainboard und CPU liegen bereits hier. Damals war der 6700K halt mir ans Herz gelegt worden für lockeres Gaming+Video und Musikbearbeitung als auch für VMs und diverses Numbercrunching.
Bin soweit auch zufrieden, ein Upgrade zum 3570k war es in jedem Fall.


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2017)

Auf jeden Fall.
Und nächstes Jahr kaufst du dir dann einen 8 Kerner.
So oder so.


----------



## InfoStudent (15. Mai 2017)

Falls wir dann nicht bei 12 oder 16 Kernen sind. Ich krieg auch die ausgelastet. Mir gefallen vor allem die 44 PCIe Lanes bei RyZen. Sollte unter Wasser mit Vega GPU dann wieder einige Zeit reichen


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (10. Oktober 2017)

Ich greife hier das Thema nocheinmal auf.

Also ist es möglich einen 6600k auf einem Z370 Board zu betreiben und übertakten?
Die Frage stellt sich da es bei mir auf ein neues mini ITX Board hinausläuft (gebraucht gibts da eher wenig) und dazu einen Prozessor zwischen 80€-130€ verwenden möchte.
Einen 6600k Würde ich zb um ca 130€ bekommen und da sehe ich keine bessere P/L bei anderen übertaktbaren CPU in diesem Preissegment.


----------



## InfoStudent (10. Oktober 2017)

Nein. Bei den 300er Boards wurde die Pin Belegung geändert. Damit sind trotz Sockel 1151 Skylake und Kaby Lake NICHT mit 300er Boards betreibbar und Coffee Lake ist ebenfalls nicht abwärtskompatibel.

Ich würde versuchen zu sparen und den i3 8350K auf einem Z370 Board zu betreiben dann.

Nur als Frage noch, möchtest du damit deinen I7 ersetzen?


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (10. Oktober 2017)

InfoStudent schrieb:


> Nein. Bei den 300er Boards wurde die Pin Belegung geändert. Damit sind trotz Sockel 1151 Skylake und Kaby Lake NICHT mit 300er Boards betreibbar und Coffee Lake ist ebenfalls nicht abwärtskompatibel.
> 
> Ich würde versuchen zu sparen und den i3 8350K auf einem Z370 Board zu betreiben dann.
> 
> Nur als Frage noch, möchtest du damit deinen I7 ersetzen?



Ah ok danke für die auskunft, bin bezüglich Coffee Lake noch einwenig schlecht informiert.

Nein der 4930k bleibt. Der 6600k wäre für einen Wohnzimmer-PC gedacht. Für diesen will ich ca 200-250€ für Mainboard und Prozessor ausgeben und lote derzeit P/L aus.
Das Geld wäre definitiv für eine i3 8350K + Z370 Combo da, würde aber keinen Vorteil aus dieser Leistung ziehen.


----------

